# CTEK XS25000 installation



## brassmonkey001 (Jul 25, 2010)

Following on from this thread I have taken delivery of a CTEK XS25000 charger.
Now, how do I go about installing it permanently? I take it I need to cut the crocodile clips and 3 pin plug off and hardwire it in but is it just a straight swap for the existing charger?
The CTEK has a third lead clipped to the +ve croc, I take it this is something to do with the spark arrestor. Do I need to do anything with this or just discard it?


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

the third lead is a temperature sensor - do not cut this off!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I would phone the supplier and ask them to send the instruction manual they forgot.

Dave


----------



## brassmonkey001 (Jul 25, 2010)

DABurleigh said:


> I would phone the supplier and ask them to send the instruction manual they forgot.
> 
> Dave


There's a user's manual with it but it doesn't give any instruction on a permanent install.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Thats correct, Its not designed as a permanent install, many do install them permanently though.
That lump on wire 3 is designed to monitor the battery temperature. 
You need to un-clip the lump on the end of the third wire from the crock clip and connect it to the positive battery terminal along with the DC positive power lead so that if the battery gets warm so will that lump.
Mount the charger in a well ventilated place that will NOT be used to dump clothes and rubbish in. The charger also has a cooling fan so ideally it does not want to be under or near a bed.

C.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

it may interest others following this thread that the CTEK M200 & M300 range are designed for a permanent install

marketed for boat use

see their flyer here :-

http://www.ctek.com/files/folders/folder_marine_uk.pdf


----------

